# Great Canadian Opinion On Armed Protection



## RackMaster (Aug 22, 2011)

I think this is a great example of what a good portion of Canadians believe and what should be the 'norm'.  The legal use of firearms by properly trained individuals has a place in society and would help keep society safe; as it does else where in the world.



> *Could guns help keep the peace?*
> 
> 
> 7:57 am, August 12th, 2011
> ...


----------



## elle (Aug 22, 2011)

I have called into Adler's radio show on occasion and at times find his opinions interesting and the on air debates exhuberant.  His format is similar to Hannity or Limbaugh light.

I see what he's getting at here, take back the power from the streets by creating the sense that what may be waiting behind that closed door had better be worth risking your, (the criminal) life.  Have the legal authority and ability to defend what's yours. What he fails to do is reference a real situation in our home country where this would have had an impact.  Looting and stupidity in Vancouver after the Stanley Cup is the closest we've had to civil unrest in recent months.

Don't misunderstand, I completely support the right to bear arms unfortunately it isn't a legal right up here, yet.  Certainly there are rights our southern cousins have that we envy and the second and fourth amendments are but a few that would be favoured.

What I think is being missed in this piece is that there is a cavernous difference between owning a firearm, being trained on its proper handling and use and actually pulling a trigger while someone is coming at you.

I would be more concerned with Sean the caller and his sniper fantasies.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 22, 2011)

Agreed with you on the last bite Elle.  I'm fine with gun ownership.  I have an issue with the whole "social janitor" fantasy.  Vigilantism sounds cool but it isn't.  You don't just own a gun just so you can roam the streets like a "Hobo with a shotgun" (yes, it's an actual movie) and start shooting people.  I own guns to protect myself and my family from the small percentage of society that might do us harm.  But that doesn't mean I feel obligated or even desire to go seek them out and start killing.  It doesn't and shouldn't work like that.

If a storeowner had shot a rioter, yes it might have stopped them in that particular area.  Then again, it might have enraged the mob and kept the riots going.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Aug 22, 2011)

If shooting a rioter that is attempting to loot enraged the mob, that's what the other 60 rounds are for on the gun as well as the double combat load on the chest.

You loot, we shoot.


----------



## Headshot (Aug 22, 2011)

If I owned a business and you came in through any opening except the front door during normal business hours, I'm going to assume you are there to do me harm and will respond accordingly.  I don't care if I've got gold bars stacked in the front and a hooker giving free blowjobs, you better step through the door with some form of decency and respect for being on my property.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 22, 2011)

HS, count me in as an investor on that store....


----------

